# 5 Star Driver Getting 4 Star Ratings



## blondieokie (Apr 12, 2016)

Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
1. Offer to put their bags in the back
2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
4. Provide tissues in the door pocket of each door
5. Let them know they can give me alternative directions if they know a better way than Google Maps tells me
6. Pull them up as close as possible to the entrance of their destination and/or the best-lit spot for them to get out at night. 
7. Tell them I enjoyed having them as a passenger. 

Of course not everyone is a chatty cathy so I test the waters and figure out how much talking to do on a case by case basis. Some people just want to play on their phones or chat among themselves. 

So, based on what I do above, along with any other reasonable expectation of driver courtesy, why do riders give me and others like me 4 stars instead of 5? It hurts my credibility! I have rated each of my riders 5 stars. Every time. Even if I didn't actually like them as a person or like something they said/ their attitude. Why? It did not affect me, and I would not want someone to rate my business lower because they just "didn't like me". We are all adults. It is about whether or not I provided you with pleasant, safe, and timely service. My car is very nice. I always dress nice. I keep my tank filled up, and I keep my car smelling and looking great. I change my oil every 3,000 miles rather than 5 or 10, I am never ever rude to anyone, even when they slam my car door wayyyyyyy too hard, say ridiculous drunk things or put their pin in the wrong place. I am just a frustrated 4.83 star driver who's rating can go from anywhere between 4.76 to 4.86 but never higher because someone's always got to give me 4 stars and knock me back down for no reason! Uber should require anyone wanting to rate a driver or rider less than 5 stars to leave a comment on why they did not have a 5 star experience. Having feedback required would A) help drivers improve the rider experience B) keep riders from just rating 4 stars for the heck of it. If they can't think of a reason to put in the comment they shouldn't be rating us lower than 5!

Sound off


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Like Uber cares about drivers. If they did, they would've explained their rating system to passengers long ago. Unfortunately...


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

How many rides have you given? I ask because the more rides you have (in my experience) the more you'll easily conclude that ratings are meaningless and pointless to worry about. All it usually takes is a few passengers to rate you low after going the extra mile for them for it to truly begin to sink in. We've all been there by the way and our attitudes come from learning this the hard way. Keep the car clean, be somewhat likable, and get pax from point A to B efficiently; nothing more. After that, just let the ratings fall where they may. Concentrating on ratings will only lead you to frustration and people are so fickle that's it's impossible to make everyone happy anyways.

My passenger rating (which I maintain using the formula above) has resulted in a good rating that rarely changes, and one that is good enough to not have to worry at all when I feel like truly "EARNING" a 1-star from any horrible passenger (this is where you want to be).


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

St


blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


Stop sucking up. It doesn't help ratings. Besides, some pax jyst want you to STFU and drive. And get over yourself. No one is perfect. You say you're not, so why expect a perfect rating?


----------



## blondieokie (Apr 12, 2016)

Uhhhhh because when you do nothing wrong there is no reason to get a 4 instead of a 5 star rating? 

And what you call sucking up I call being a basic good person. If they have a large bag, why would you NOT offer to put it in the back or let them put it somewhere other than in between their legs in the floor of the car? If it is chilly outside why would you NOT ask a passenger who looks cold if they would like more heat? If it is going to be a long ride why NOT get them occupied or comfortable by offering something like changing the music? An awkward car ride isn't fun for anyone. Why wouldn't you have tissues in your car? People sneeze all the time. Why wouldn't you let them know that sometimes the Uber and Google maps app doesn't use the best route? And why wouldn't you pull up close so the person doesn't have to walk very far, or pull up under a streep light so they are not getting out into the dark? 

As for "STFU"... sure I will let that pass even though you are rude. Next time a rider initiated convo with me I will let them know Fuzzy Elvis told me to STFU so I can't talk to them HAHAHAHA


----------



## blondieokie (Apr 12, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> How many rides have you given? I ask because the more rides you have (in my experience) the more you'll easily conclude that ratings are meaningless and pointless to worry about. All it usually takes is a few passengers to rate you low after going the extra mile for them for it to truly begin to sink in. We've all been there by the way and our attitudes come from learning this the hard way. Keep the car clean, be somewhat likable, and get pax from point A to B efficiently; nothing more. After that, just let the ratings fall where they may. Concentrating on ratings will only lead you to frustration and people are so fickle that's it's impossible to make everyone happy anyways.
> 
> My passenger rating (which I maintain using the formula above) has resulted in a good rating that rarely changes, and one that is good enough to not have to worry at all when I feel like truly "EARNING" a 1-star from any horrible passenger (this is where you want to be).


I have over 200 completed rides.


----------



## blondieokie (Apr 12, 2016)

sporadic said:


> Like Uber cares about drivers. If they did, they would've explained their rating system to passengers long ago. Unfortunately...


That's what I want to assume. Thing is, a lot of riders say things like "I'll rate you 5 stars!" or "please don't rate us bad riders because we are drunk", so it isn't like they don't know what ratings mean for everyone within the app....


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> That's what I want to assume. Thing is, a lot of riders say things like "I'll rate you 5 stars!" or "please don't rate us bad riders because we are drunk", so it isn't like they don't know what ratings mean for everyone within the app....


Keep doing what you are doing most of the people on this site are angry and bitter don't listen to there advice ! I use this site for good laughs ! The truth is there are some riders that expect above and beyond service and if they don't get limo style service they rank you low. Your rating is not bad as you get more rides the rating won't go up and down as much I'm over 500 rides and maintain between w 4.87 and 4.92 ! Keep up the good work and give the same service to all your customers as you have been and it will work it self out I promise !!


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

You talk too much


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

First of all, don't sniff your pax by trying to get into their shoes and expecting them to get into yours. Just start from here, keep it extremely professional at all times. Throw away mints, water, gum, aux cord, and tissues please. Continue being polite and wear your smile, leave your riders alone,yet have a friendly vibe. People are coming into your car with different situations and walks of life. They are not in your car to blow their sinus into the tissue that's hanging by their arm or to suck on mints and listen to tunes. They wanna feel safe and comfy in your car and wanna get out asap. Your explanation of all you do screams of desperation to be accepted and liked. Just focus on your driving and be very alert at all times of your surrounding and worry less about what's going on in your backseat. You should be more concerned about not getting involved in a collision or running over someone just cause some entitled jerk is distracting you from the backseat. Stay safe out there!!!


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Uber should require anyone wanting to rate a driver or rider less than 5 stars to leave a comment on why they did not have a 5 star experience. Having feedback required would A) help drivers improve the rider experience B) keep riders from just rating 4 stars for the heck of it. If they can't think of a reason to put in the comment they shouldn't be rating us lower than 5!


You have to tell the passenger this YOURSELF. I promise you: Once you educate the passenger with what you said here at the end of the ride, your rating will go up. 
Never give any of your non-tipping passengers five stars.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 19, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> I have over 200 completed rides.


Great job. Avoid accidents and tickets of any kind and you will last on the Uber platform


----------



## LGC (Sep 3, 2014)

Desensitize yourself to the ratings.

Nothing good comes from obsessing over them.

They mean nothing. A passenger in a bad mood will rate you badly for no reason.

A passenger in a rush to get his next uber will tap any rating when the screen pops up before he requests his next ride. (I've actually had a customer do this right in front of me after he asked if I was an uber and I told him he had to request me through the app.)

The passenger doesn't care and neither should you.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

It also depends on the crowd that you pick up. I refuse to work past 11pm so that I can avoid cleaning fees almost entirely. And that also means I get the sober crowd, most of whom I can get decent conversations with. But then again, I drive part time and I cherry pick my working hours to whatever suits me best and whenever I feel like going online.

And of course, I do steer some conversations towards the unfairness of the rating system... Gotten quite a few 5s that way. Those that I can't really talk to, I resign myself to getting <5, usually. So far 89% 5 star rated trips and a 4.83 average.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

sporadic said:


> they would've explained their rating system to passengers long ago.


The inside information has it that Uber "does not want to tell its passengers how to rate". That is, of course, and, typical of Uber, a non-answer. What it shows is that Uber does want some "churn". I do suspect that this is one reason that every once in a while, in a given market, Uber will go in and use a reason(s), other than poor ratings, to conduct a wholesale de-activation. Some of the other reasons that it has used is low acceptance rate, consistently low rating passengers and high rate of cancellations. In the last case, Uber will even count passenger cancellations against the driver.

Many Uber users think that Uber's rating system is like Michelin:

Three stars is acceptable.
Four stars is really good.
Five stars is scrape, bow and kowtow.

I have disabused more than one Uber user of his misconceptions.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Yup. Like I mentioned in a later post, some of my conversations with riders have also focused on the unfairness of the ratings system. I'm still consistently getting 5s nowadays without water or mints. There was some idiot who gave me a 4 because he asked for gums and I only had hard sweets. Rated him a 5 initially because he was good to talk to... When he asked for water and mints and gave me a 4, I wrote in and shoved that trip's rating of him down to 3. All in a day's work.


Another Uber Driver said:


> The inside information has it that Uber "does not want to tell its passengers how to rate". That is, of course, and, typical of Uber, a non-answer. What it shows is that Uber does want some "churn". I do suspect that this is one reason that every once in a while, in a given market, Uber will go in and use a reason(s), other than poor ratings, to conduct a wholesale de-activation. Some of the other reasons that it has used is low acceptance rate, consistently low rating passengers and high rate of cancellations. In the last case, Uber will even count passenger cancellations against the driver.
> 
> Many Uber users think that Uber's rating system is like Michelin:
> 
> ...


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

If you really are that cute, the less than 4 star ratings are the guy that hit on you & you turned down. Also, ugly *****es get jealous & rate accordingly.


----------



## KevRyde (Jan 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Stop sucking up. It doesn't help ratings.


This was my first thought. Read over two of my previous posts - which I quoted below - where I expand on this thought.


dirtylee said:


> If you really are that cute, the less than 4 star ratings are the guy that hit on you & you turned down. Also, ugly b*tches get jealous & rate accordingly.


This was my second thought.


KevRyde said:


> After driving for Uber and Lyft for close to a year and giving 3000+ rides, both my Uber [last 500 rides] and Lyft [last 100 rides] rating averages rarely deviate from a tight range of around 4.83 to 4.85. I live in a dry climate and am a middle aged man with a shaved head, so unless I'm unusually messy, I normally shower & shave every other day (which is actually better for my skin). In warm weather I wear summer fashion separates from Target, and when it's cold, I wear jeans and a Target sweater. I have a shop vac in my garage, and spend maybe $3 to $5 a week at the manual car wash. I quit handing out water, candy, gum, snacks, etc. after the first month or so and now only provide a charging cable. As far as luggage, I only get out to pop open my lift gate - the unlock button isn't conspicuous - and unless the rider is elderly or obviously in need of physical assistance (I'm not completely heartless) I stand to the side as a gesture to the rider that they can load their own bags.
> 
> When it comes up in conversation, most riders seem to get that it makes zero sense for us to hand out free stuff. The few times I have been asked for handouts, an aux cord, etc., I reply with a simple no and sometimes joke, "honey this is UberX - the WalMart of rideshare - we'll be lucky if I don't run out of gas!". My hunch is that most Uber riders secretly delight in the fact that Uber has baked into its marketing message that "tipping isn't necessary", so offering Uber riders free stuff probably annoys them more than you realize. They're likely thinking, "dude why are you offering me freebies? You know I'm not going to tip you, so you handing out free stuff just makes things unnecessarily awkward". Along those same lines, I've experienced a few airport riders who are so insistent about loading their own luggage, it's as if they're signaling, "I have no intention of tipping you so please don't give me any extra help".
> 
> ...





KevRyde said:


> My last 500 rating average never deviates outside of a range of 4.82 to 4.84, and I'm _*great/awesome*_, so I would offer that 4.7 would qualify as *good*.
> 
> Uber discourages tipping and has publicly stated that they don't want riders to feel obligated to pay anything extra at the end of a ride, so that alone should discourage you from providing your riders anything other than a safe and efficient ride from point A to B. Most Uber riders - especially the under 30 crowd - delight in the fact that Uber has given them an excuse not to tip, so offering riders anything extra could create an awkward situation and stir up negative feelings - which is more likely to result in a lower rating - since most riders know very well they're not going to tip you even one cent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

blondieokie said:


> That's what I want to assume. Thing is, a lot of riders say things like "I'll rate you 5 stars!" or "please don't rate us bad riders because we are drunk", so it isn't like they don't know what ratings mean for everyone within the app....


 Tell them you don't rate according to drunkenness, just by whether or not they tip...


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Digits said:


> First of all, don't sniff your pax by trying to get into their shoes and expecting them to get into yours. Just start from here, keep it extremely professional at all times. Throw away mints, water, gum, aux cord, and tissues please. Continue being polite and wear your smile, leave your riders alone,yet have a friendly vibe. People are coming into your car with different situations and walks of life. They are not in your car to blow their sinus into the tissue that's hanging by their arm or to suck on mints and listen to tunes. They wanna feel safe and comfy in your car and wanna get out asap. Your explanation of all you do screams of desperation to be accepted and liked. Just focus on your driving and be very alert at all times of your surrounding and worry less about what's going on in your backseat. You should be more concerned about not getting involved in a collision or running over someone just cause some entitled jerk is distracting you from the backseat. Stay safe out there!!!


 Keep tissues. Just like vomit bags, they're not for the pax, they're for you. I don't want them wiping their snot on my car...


----------



## uberstank (Dec 13, 2014)

blondieokie said:


> That's what I want to assume. Thing is, a lot of riders say things like "I'll rate you 5 stars!" or "please don't rate us bad riders because we are drunk", so it isn't like they don't know what ratings mean for everyone within the app....


Here is a tip: Stop obsessing over ratings, you will never attain a 5, people are cattle with no understanding of ratings. Also, 
Never give any of your non-tipping passengers five stars. It is ludicrous to do so, give em all 4's because that is what they will do to you regardless


----------



## Sammy S (Feb 27, 2016)

do not go above and beyond reasonable for customer rating


remember you are only getting paid 70 cents on a mile and then uber takes away %20 of your income



so really no needs for all those bulletpointts mentioned you do for customers


----------



## dirtnaprightnow (Sep 24, 2015)

You have touched on a very sensitive subject with me. I told UBER that ratings with out verbatims are useless. Now we have something closer to verbatums. According to my "file" I have 5 black marks out of 1500+ rides. The ratings system is just another manipulation of the UBER teams to try and keep the masses in line. 

I poke the bear every chance I get and maybe if others did the same they would wise up. Yea right. I have already threated legal action with every one of my pokes, and have an attorney who would love to go after them. 

After June we should expect some changes especially a rewording of the user contracts. Just read and UNDERSTAND the contracts so you don't fall into the pit.


----------



## uberjulio (Jul 7, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> I have over 200 completed rides.


I have 3500 rides and i don't like to work for $ 0.85 mile,


----------



## Istvan (Jan 3, 2016)

You never gonna have a perfect 5 star rating , some riders are jerks and will give you 4 star if they have a bad mood .


----------



## DudeCity (Jun 22, 2015)

Just little advice I drive in LA don't P/U anyone

with a rating less than 4.7 during the day and 4.8

during the night NO Indian or Middle Eastern rider's

U need get used to these names more than 99.9%

of them will never 5* the driver that will do the trick.


----------



## RedDragonQueen (Apr 2, 2016)

Because anywhere else 4* out of 5* would be a passing grade but Uber has made it so easy to be discarded and replaced. Sadly they don't care.


----------



## UberMaine14 (Apr 14, 2016)

U sound like a perfectionist whom talks to much. I assume u go through your ride as a check list. Some things don't need to to be offered especially if there are within view. If its chilly out and I appear cold common sense should say turn up the heat. If I am in a call I don't need you playing 21 questions. Some have used Uber before they chose where to sit there things. New pax tend to hop in back like cab service.


----------



## HiFareLoRate (Sep 14, 2015)

The only way a driver gets a 5 from me is when they open the door and bow as I set my foot on their neck to step out.

Hasn't happened yet but sooner or later, it'll occur.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

3900 rides and my driver rating oscillates between 4.88 and 4.9

I keep the interior and exterior of my car very well maintained if not immaculate. I don't drive like a maniac, am almost always cheerful, and help load luggage (full disclosure: that's more to protect the paint on my bumper than out of courtesy). Bottom line is that even when you do practically everything right you'll still occasionally get low-starred for all of the reasons already listed by others. 

Riders do tend to rate lower as the evening gets deeper (in other words, drunk people rate lower). Also riders tend to rate lower on surge trips, apparently for some sort of retribution for paying more than normal


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

Stop all the nonsense. You are new, care way too much and are causing yourself to be a distracted driver. When I was new I did the same things and my ratings also suffered for it. Focus more on your driving and less on the passengers. They just want to get from point A to point B safely, get out and never see you again. You are just a taxi driver to them. They are nothing to you. I care more about the rabbits out on the street at night. When I stopped all the nonsense my ratings went up. I am almost always polite but I listen to my own music, focus on my driving and ignore them as much as possible. I still have gum and mints in my car but I am selective about who I offer those items to and I don’t interrupt to do so. If there is a conversation going on I pretend not to hear it as nobody likes an eavesdropper. I am also much better now at spotting a bad situation before it enters my vehicle and at just driving away from it. I also rate them appropriately. For example; if they slam my door it’s an automatic 3. Once I stopped all the nonsense my rating moved up quickly. My current rating is 4.9 Hope this helps.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


Lots of good points. Have you gotten anything out of all the advice you've received here?


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


Work on giving less of a care.


----------



## cannonball7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I explain that I want to get the passenger to their destination comfortably and safely. Therefore climate temperature and music selection, etc. are desired feedback wanted from them. Its my music selection and no one has ever asked to change it BTW.
I briefly explain the driver de-activation threshold to the passenger. My market is 4.6, and to please take that into consideration while rating me. I have the email from Uber stating such if need be.
I open the passenger, if they want to talk (most do) I interview and / or joke with them.
Otherwise, I keep the music low or off and speak to the customer at a minimum, but at least about the final safe drop off area.
At most of the end of the rides, I make sure to show the rider getting 5 stars from me (I change later if before the final swipe if need be).
My car is large, plush and clean. No cables, chargers, waters, mints, etc.
I do keep at a minimum hand sanitizer, napkins, barf bag, etc.
A few times, I have had cool and or lovely people either ask for gum or I offered candies I keep in the car ($20 tip in one of those rides).
Edit: My rating was a 4.88 but was bumped up to 4.90 recently.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Ratings define you as a human being. You should constantly worry about your rating. There is nothing more important in life than your Uber rating. 

You're concern is valid. Work harder... anything less than a 4.96 is very disturbing.


----------



## Marcanthony (Aug 13, 2015)

Blondieokie, I don't know what the top partner driver ratings are in Oklahoma City but here in London they are around 4.74. Stating the obvious you learn in this Uber job very quickly that the general public aren't very nice. I commend you for offering the service you do and I feel your frustration as I feel the same and offer a very similar service to you. Riders here in London use Uber because its convenient but the bigger reason is that its the cheapest form of transport including public bar none if there are more than 2 riders in the car. Uber and the world as a whole doesn't unfortunately follow these days, you get what you give, it follows the more you give the more they want !


----------



## t5contra (Dec 24, 2015)

dirtylee said:


> If you really are that cute, the less than 4 star ratings are the guy that hit on you & you turned down. Also, ugly *****es get jealous & rate accordingly.


This guy nailed it. Also sometimes less is more. I don't do any of the things you mention. I am generally nice and appear approachable to a conversation but if the pax chooses to keep it to themselves then all the better. My rating is 4.91 after 700 or so trips. I don't do nights anymore to avoid the drunks and unsolicited offers/propositions that come with it.

As a passenger I can see myself being put off by a driver that tries to hard. Think of it as a first date with a guy that asks you "is everything ok?" every 5 minutes.


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


Don't rate anyone 5 Stars unless they tip, that's #1. You're hurting us all by giving everyone 5 stars indisciminately.


----------



## uberron73 (Mar 13, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> That's what I want to assume. Thing is, a lot of riders say things like "I'll rate you 5 stars!" or "please don't rate us bad riders because we are drunk", so it isn't like they don't know what ratings mean for everyone within the app....


I agree with what ur saying. I'm same way. Offer safe trip. Water, candy, friendly happy. I give them more then they deserve an still get 4 star. they should have to explain there lower rating to uber support.. But I seen on here in the beginning to not worry about the rating system and do ur best an ull b OK. Don't focus one what u can't control


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

Also they may secretly feel that you shouldn't be doing UBER as a single attractive female, the way the world is today, and they'd be right, sadly.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Don't rate anyone 5 Stars unless they tip, that's #1. You're hurting us all by giving everyone 5 stars indisciminately.


Agreed but I don't mind throwing them a 5* on a 2.5x surge ride. They paid a premium, they deserve some perks.


----------



## Deerfieldienne (Dec 22, 2015)

Good point, I'd do the same if I ever saw a surge.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Deerfieldienne said:


> Don't rate anyone 5 Stars unless they tip, that's #1. You're hurting us all by giving everyone 5 stars indisciminately.





DriverX said:


> Agreed but I don't mind throwing them a 5* on a 2.5x surge ride. They paid a premium, they deserve some perks.


They probably saw this thread or heard of it and thought, eh, if they're gonna rate me a 4 I'll rate them a 4.

Ps. As an experiment I decided to tip every uber driver for the past two weeks, just out of curiousity. My rating 4.89, still hasn't changed one bit so, either it doesn't matter what the drivers rate me or tips doesn't do anything, I've been getting 4 and 5s anyways.


----------



## Sxndriux (Oct 4, 2015)

I think you're taking the ratings too personal. I usu ally rate everybody 5 but if they're rude or slam my door you bet I'll rate them lower.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

did she quit already ???


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Amazing that somebody could be this upset with a 4.83 rating.


----------



## Deathmate (Feb 18, 2016)

I have 2 signs hanging in the back. 1 says give me 5 stars and ill give you 5 stars straight up. The other says how we depend on 5 stars to make a living and anything lower we could lose of jobs. So far it has worked great. People always ask about the rating system. They had no idea 4 stars screws us. Spend a few bucks and get the signs off ebay. Well worth it.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


what model and year of car are you driving? It could be your car.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

It is frustrating to give 5 Star Service and receive less than such. That said, do what you do and it will work out.

Good luck!


----------



## 5StarPartner (Apr 4, 2015)

This thread gave me cancer...


----------



## JasonB (Jan 12, 2016)

Deathmate said:


> I have 2 signs hanging in the back. 1 says give me 5 stars and ill give you 5 stars straight up. The other says how we depend on 5 stars to make a living and anything lower we could lose of jobs. So far it has worked great. People always ask about the rating system. They had no idea 4 stars screws us. Spend a few bucks and get the signs off ebay. Well worth it.


Seems pretty desperate.

2 signs begging pax for a 5 star rating?

If you are going to go through the hassle of the whole 'sign' thing, why not stick something up
that could actually be meaningful (and profitable):

"Tips are *not *included. They are highly appreciated if you enjoyed the service."


----------



## GrandTheftUber (Feb 20, 2016)

5StarPartner said:


> This threat gave me cancer...


I'm pretty much Uber's poster driver, and likened to a Greek god in my town. My 4.87 rating causes other Uber drivers to quake and fall to their knees in similitude and awe. So what's my secret? Don't be a ****** bag like half the other posters.

Keep your car clean, especially the inside. Must be smell free! Roll down a couple windows before picking up passengers to air out any PAX/driver stank.

Greet PAX sincerely by name if possible. Here's my typical rundown...

'Hi! Shaniqua? Great! Let's see were headed to 111 Conway? Alrighty.' (Then I flip over to google maps for Nav and start driving). 'So how's you day/night going so far?' I further engage conversation if they engage further conversation, and shut up conversation if they seem quiet/irritable.

If it's a longer ride I'll later offer water, gum, etc. This can be used to break uncomfortable silences as well. I say 'By the way I have plenty of water if you'd like, and gum, or anything else you might need.' (All in plain sight). If they decline I'll say 'just let me know if you need anything' and then I shut up again.

At the end of the ride I'll say 'Well thankyou very much, I appreciate it! Have a great day! Bye bye. (As appropriate).

I have aux, charging cables, water, gum, flashlight, pepper spray, and a knife in case anyone including me needs it.

Smile, laugh at their humor no matter how offensive (within reason), make them feel at home and at ease but don't go overboard, and relax.

Follow this and you may one day achieve my greatness. Did I mention I'm a 4.87? If not, I'm a 4.87. I'm pretty important around here.

Edit: DON'T LOOK LIKE A HOODLUM. Dress casually but look decent. Shorts are fine, but maybe try ironing your clothes or pulling them straight from the dryer before wearing them. Seriously, as stupid as it sounds if you look like a slob you'll get the ratings of a slob.

Edit 2: SIGNS ARE FOR MORONS. Think about it. If you got into a Lyft car that had a sign instructing you how to rate, especially if the driver was subpar, are you going to be more inclined or less inclined to give a lower rating? If you had a sign in front of you begging for tips, would you be more or less inclined to tip while using a service that says 'the tip is included in the bill'? These guys are shooting themselves in both feet.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

5StarPartner said:


> This threat gave me cancer...


Have you been threatened? Threat or thread?


----------



## GrandTheftUber (Feb 20, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> Have you been threatened? Threat or thread?


They were referring to all the posts before mine. I believe they meant 'thread'.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

RightTurnClyde said:


> How many rides have you given? I ask because the more rides you have (in my experience) the more you'll easily conclude that ratings are meaningless and pointless to worry about. All it usually takes is a few passengers to rate you low after going the extra mile for them for it to truly begin to sink in. We've all been there by the way and our attitudes come from learning this the hard way. Keep the car clean, be somewhat likable, and get pax from point A to B efficiently; nothing more. After that, just let the ratings fall where they may. Concentrating on ratings will only lead you to frustration and people are so fickle that's it's impossible to make everyone happy anyways.
> 
> My passenger rating (which I maintain using the formula above) has resulted in a good rating that rarely changes, and one that is good enough to not have to worry at all when I feel like truly "EARNING" a 1-star from any horrible passenger (this is where you want to be).


Exactly. You need to be able to 'earn' a one star when needed due to bad behavior on the pax part. Other than that trust that overall it evens out.

But you have to be able to provide one star service to the pax who are problem riders because it is the only thing that keeps them from being more physically abusive than they already are. It's the only thing that makes them adhere to any type of code of conduct- the risk of expulsion from the vehicle.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

LGC said:


> Desensitize yourself to the ratings.
> 
> Nothing good comes from obsessing over them.
> 
> ...


This is mostly true. If the passenger is in a bad mood and rates you as soon as they get out of the car you aren't getting a five star- period.

But to ensure you can 'earn' a one star rating occasionally I do avoid guaranteed non- 5 star riders. If I get any hint of attitude before the trip starts I don't start the trip, ideally they don't get in my car. I've had a UT student yell at me because she was late for a midterm and I wasn't waiting for her where 'all the other drivers' wait for her and now she is even later. Too bad, so sad, now you're going to be a little later because I'm not taking you. Maybe she missed the exam and thereby possibly flunked the class. Not my problem. I never put myself in a situation to miss an exam and it isn't my fault she was in her current situation nor is it worth my charity and kindness to help her out of it.

I'm a nice person so often time as a driver I've helped people out knowing it would result in an undeserved poor rating and a trip I was losing money on. You simply can't do that. If you jump in my car and yell at me we aren't going anywhere. I don't care if it means you'll miss a plane or exam or whatever. It simply isn't my problem that you put yourself in that situation.


----------



## Chicago88 (Feb 7, 2016)

My simple response to ALL Uber passengers is 4 stars at best unless they tip (less than 2% of Uber passengers tip). 5 stars is ONLY for the people who tip, otherwise the non tippers are being rated as highly as tippers.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating.
> 
> I am just a frustrated 4.83 star driver who's rating can go from anywhere between 4.76 to 4.86 but never higher because someone's always got to give me 4 stars and knock me back down for no reason! Uber should require anyone wanting to rate a driver or rider less than 5 stars to leave a comment on why they did not have a 5 star experience. Having feedback required would A) help drivers improve the rider experience B) keep riders from just rating 4 stars for the heck of it. If they can't think of a reason to put in the comment they shouldn't be rating us lower than 5!
> 
> Sound off


Questioned Riders why they rate drivers Four stars & not Five Stars
Answer: With Four Star it informs *Uber* there is room for Improvement.
With Five star there is no room for Improvement. Its top rating, there is nothing for them to improve.

I was in agreement to the reply & replied but you rating Driver & drivers service not Uber.
Answer: You work for Uber so you represent Uber. Hence the rating.

The problem with (B) is some Riders use the service very frequently & have no time for comments. Have noticed at times the app defaults to Four stars. Has happened to me on quite a few occasions. Yes, some riders are spiteful & do it just to mess with us. E.g. Frat boy freshman from UofM.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

GrandTheftUber said:


> I'm pretty much Uber's poster driver, and likened to a Greek god in my town. My 4.87 rating causes other Uber drivers to quake and fall to their knees in similitude and awe. So what's my secret? Don't be a ****** bag like half the other posters.
> 
> Keep your car clean, especially the inside. Must be smell free! Roll down a couple windows before picking up passengers to air out any PAX/driver stank.
> 
> ...


And when you want to step up YOUR game - OptimusUber has a Lifetime 4.95 driver rating with over 5k trips and earns 100k a year...


----------



## REagCB (May 6, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> And when you want to step up YOUR game - OptimusUber has a Lifetime 4.95 driver rating with over 5k trips and earns 100k a year...


It it just me or is this OptimusUber guy like the chuck Norris of the rideshare forum. I swear I am always coming across post from people talking about what amazing things Optimus has achieved.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

REagCB said:


> It it just me or is this OptimusUber guy like the chuck Norris of the rideshare forum. I swear I am always coming across post from people talking about what amazing things Optimus has achieved.


When OptimusUber picks up a 3star pos pax with zero surge only going 1.2 miles - he magically earns $100!

When OptimusUber graces the Uber office in Westwood, CA with his presence - they ask him questions!

When OptimusUber drives his HUGE Ubermobile the odometer goes backwards!

When OptimusUber pulls up to fill his tank at a gas station, they pay him!


----------



## BigMomma80 (Mar 26, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


Uber's rating system is severely flawed. In the US, a 1-5 star based system to 99% of people means this:

1- Absolutely terrible
2- Kinda terrible
3- Neutral
4-Good/Great
5-Exceptional

Uber's 5star system is like this:


----------



## Scissorz (Jun 19, 2015)

In case you haven't figured it out yet, the ratings are something that you have no control over. Get rid of the mints, water and especially the tissues. Frankly I'd be offended if some stranger implied I needed one.

What you do need to focus on your driving and how your car handles. If you really are a perfectionist, then make sure your tires are inflated correctly and that they are balanced. ..no kidding. People may not notice it on a conscious level, but a tire that vibrates or pulls to one side or the other gives an impression that you are a bad driver.

You also want a car that has a neutral odor. Perfumes, cologne and especially stale booze are hard to get past. The one thing that will help you is a spray bottle of Febreeze. Not glade or airlock or anything else. A spritz after each pax gets out will make sure that your next pax doesn't smell that last pax,


----------



## Superduber (Feb 19, 2016)

I also have a 4.83 rating by really doing nothing. I have learned to just ignore the noise. Some people will rate low no matter what as their expectations are too high. I do the following:
1) No mints, no water, no offer of choice of music, no offer if there is a comfortable temp (I feel like offering pax stuff just makes them notice it more than otherwise, kinda like saying are you noticing your breathing or how often you are blinking...). Yeah, you get the point, so how often are you blinking? For the same reason I also steer conversations away from topics like "Taxis are dirtier", then people look around and might notice smallest speck of dirt out of place in my car.
2) Be polite. Intro's, pleasantries (how are you? How is your day so far?). Allows you to feel out if they are late (look hurried, said they were in a rush, doing their makeup in your car...) if so make sure to step on the gas firmly now and then so they know you hurrying it along and never go slower than the traffic flow around you. If your lane is slow, switch lanes with gusto, make passenger know you have "driving" skills.
3) If they pull out their phone, let them do what they are doing. Don't engage in conversation.
And that is about all I do.


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

Superduber said:


> I also have a 4.83 rating by really doing nothing. I have learned to just ignore the noise. Some people will rate low no matter what as their expectations are too high. I do the following:
> 1) No mints, no water, no offer of choice of music, no offer if there is a comfortable temp (I feel like offering pax stuff just makes them notice it more than otherwise, kinda like saying are you noticing your breathing or how often you are blinking...). Yeah, you get the point, so how often are you blinking? For the same reason I also steer conversations away from topics like "Taxis are dirtier", then people look around and might notice smallest speck of dirt out of place in my car.
> 2) Be polite. Intro's, pleasantries (how are you? How is your day so far?). Allows you to feel out if they are late (look hurried, said they were in a rush, doing their makeup in your car...) if so make sure to step on the gas firmly now and then so they know you hurrying it along and never go slower than the traffic flow around you. If your lane is slow, switch lanes with gusto, make passenger know you have "driving" skills.
> 3) If they pull out their phone, let them do what they are doing. Don't engage in conversation.
> And that is about all I do.


My conduct is about the same as yours. For longer rides I sometimes will offer a choice of music from among CDs I have. That way we don't have dead silence in the car if the passenger is not interested in much conversation. And it is my music regardless of what choice that passenger makes. Obviously, if the ride it's just 1 mile down the street, I am not going to bother with offering music choices to the passenger.

In this forum, most drivers report that not offering mints, gum, water, etc. has no negative effect on their ratings.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

*Here is a simple analogy on how the rating system has faulted a lot of Drivers.*
If you are familiar to hockey. Consider the players rating in the game & the NHL has a system which awards points to its nightly three stars:

_30 points to the first star_, Equivalent to Uber *One star*
_20 points to the second star,_ Equivalent to Uber* Two stars*
_10 points to the third star, _Equivalent to Uber* Three stars
*
_We should be happy that most of the drivers are rated Four stars. Can you imagine a one star for fantastic service. Plus Uber states we should not ask riders for 5* but in the same token states rider should be provided with free amenities. _

The rating system is devised to help drivers improve, but riders should also be informed of how the rating system works & how drivers should be rated.
*Observe Uber operations, its all Hypotheticals & Assumptions.*


----------



## WVboyinOH (Jan 11, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


I have to hand it to you; when you requested "Sound Off", they sure did. Be careful what you ask for. Human nature is human nature; in other words, there is no rationale for why some people rate you low for doing your job well. I saw several posts advising not to obsess and I concur. Your doing all the right and morally correct things. Just keep doing it the right way and the occasional stupid pax who rates unfairly really won't change your overall rating. Most of all, don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


I have custom orthotics. If you touched my shoes it's an automatic 1 star ☺


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I really could careless about the ratings. My rating was a solid 4.3 for like a week without as much as an email from Uber. I'm up to a 4.79 now but I don't care. I'm not buying stuff for cheap pax anymore, they don't appreciate anything!


----------



## UberLo (Feb 23, 2015)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


Welcome to the club! This topic has already been brought up several times on this forum, and I take it that you're still somewhat new, which is the reason you care so much about your ratings.

My advice? Just drive, and do the best you can with what little time left you have driving for Uber. Most riders don't rate, and I suspect Uber manipulates the ratings to keep you on the road.

Don't get sucked into 5 stars vs 4.8, 4.9, etc...it's Uber's managerial tactic to always keep you on edge.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

You really do stop worrying about your ratings after a while. I an now somewhat resentful of the rating system because it means that sometimes I have to bite my tongue and kiss up to a rude or crazy passenger. Get enough rides and you will know what I mean. It's amazing though how a bad rating can pull you down and it takes a long time and a lot of 5 stars to overcome, must be the Algorithm, right. I had some foreign riders that I managed to pickup repeatedly. They were rude, always implied I was taking them the wrong way or driving slow through school zones.and even put a stinking bag of garbage in my car to throw out at the dumpster. A pregnant woman and her Mother. When they realized I was not going to get out and dump it Grandma did. I realized they were slamming me with bad ratings . I put them on my nofly list and warned other drivers.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Graham_DC said:


> I really could careless about the ratings. My rating was a solid 4.3 for like a week without as much as an email from Uber. I'm up to a 4.79 now but I don't care. I'm not buying stuff for cheap pax anymore, they don't appreciate anything!


 I used to keep a couple of bottles of water in the back when I started and found that people would open the bottle take one sip and then put it back, So no more water!


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

Lyle said:


> I used to keep a couple of bottles of water in the back when I started and found that people would open the bottle take one sip and then put it back, So no more water!


I used to offer it to every person to be nice. I offered water to a guy and he rejected, but he did it like he was a rich boy prince in a gigantic castle.


----------



## Texas4life53 (Apr 18, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


I just posted the same thought about how you do everything right but received a 4 star or 4 star rating. I had my first 27 rides as 5 stars but now the last two ratings were a 4 and 3. I hate the fact that I have no feed back on why I received the last two scores. I suggested for each rating that is lower then 5 there has to be a mandatory response or it goes back to a 5 star rating. How can we improve unless we get feedback. Good luck on your future fares. Keep up the great job you are providing.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

My rating sucks too. But if you saw me you'd understand. Based solely on your picture I think I'd put you closer to like a 7-7.5 so I'm not sure what's going on out there. Are you driving a lot of women? Gay dudes? Gay dudes are cool and all but they can be very judgmental when it comes to looks. I wouldn't worry too much about it. 4.8 isn't great but it's good enough so chill out.

I place this ratings discomfort squarely at the feet of Travis. If we were getting tipped nobody would care about their rating. They'd complain about the crummy tip the last guy left. The messed up thing is without the tipping part we all sit around and stress about stars.

So listen up "GirlFromIpanema," as if that's your real name! Oklahoma? Whatevs. Listen up girl, stars don't pay the rent. Keep your eye on what's important and it's not stars. If your rating is good enough then it's good enough


----------



## Agent99 (Nov 4, 2015)

It appears that BlondieOkie left the building. She hasn't been on UberPeople since she started this thread a week ago.


----------



## Tedgey (Jan 29, 2016)

Agent99 said:


> It appears that BlondieOkie left the building. She hasn't been on UberPeople since she started this thread a week ago.


In that case, Ima giver a 6


----------



## Aaron Beauchamp (Apr 18, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


I hear you. Some people, sadly, are just not happy people and have no consideration. Also, some people? They just NEVER GIVE the full star rating to anybody or anything, just out of practice. They also don't understand that if our ratings go low enough, that we are in danger or losing driving privileges.

My take? I ignore it now. I am kind, courteous, prompt and provide good service. I do the best I can and I am at 4.8, but was at one time 4.4 ( unfairly, IMO......kind of like you're feeling now.) But keep doing your best and ignore the buttheads.....most people are cool.


----------



## NASCAR1991 (Mar 26, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


I and dont have minta...water...charger..nor a help. I dont even have trunk space.
4.98


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

GrandTheftUber said:


> I'm pretty much Uber's poster driver, and likened to a Greek god in my town. My 4.87 rating causes other Uber drivers to quake and fall to their knees in similitude and awe. So what's my secret? Don't be a ****** bag like half the other posters.
> 
> Keep your car clean, especially the inside. Must be smell free! Roll down a couple windows before picking up passengers to air out any PAX/driver stank.
> 
> ...


If you want to try for the perfect 5 star then why don't you try 1) a free shoe shine 2) roll out the red carpet when you see your pax 3) stop the fare on the app halfway through 4) discourage all your fares from tipping 5) let them have open containers of alcohol 6) reimburse all the time of the fare whenever in a drive thru 7) and most important, if you pick up a surge fare then drive them out of the surge area, cancel on them, then let them rebook with you at no surge.


----------



## A Morgan (Apr 4, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> If you want to try for the perfect 5 star then why don't you try 1) a free shoe shine 2) roll out the red carpet when you see your pax 3) stop the fare on the app halfway through 4) discourage all your fares from tipping 5) let them have open containers of alcohol 6) reimburse all the time of the fare whenever in a drive thru 7) and most important, .


Please remove 7 before passengers see that they have that option. Thank you.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

One out of 10 people that are on the streets are board certified crazy. If you pay to much attention to them you will become one of them 4.6 or better is good enough and anything above provides a cushion for bad luck don't worry be happy


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

A Morgan said:


> Please remove 7 before passengers see that they have that option. Thank you.


Give the pax a little credit. They know about surge by now. I've seen them drop a pin out of surge then wait for the driver to call them. Or just wait the surge out. With ALL the new drivers, surge is almost nonexistent.


----------



## Angry Uber driver (Apr 20, 2016)

Do Not work for Uber or use Uber. I have a large, large following on Instagram and will be sure to let them know as well. I have been ignored by Uber they don't want to reply to email so I promised them I would ruin their lives. It's nothing but a scam, before you know you have done wear and tear on your car. One of their reps even insulted me. Just use Lyft or delivery driving for various restaurants that pay 22/hr. Just went in for orientation. Try apps like handy and hire vue. Trust me you won't regret it. Uber sucks. I mean these ppl are nothing but a joke


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Ugh, this again. You have to accept the fact that you can't please these pax all the time, and you yourself are not perfect.

Just keep driving and make money, only vent if the riders truly suck.


blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I see what you're saying, New Girl, but I'd like to just re-emphasize the one thing you did wrong:

1) Signed up to drive for Uber.


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

1. Offer to put their bags in the back
2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
3. Blah...
5. Blah.....
6. Blah...

That is entirely too much shit to remember for the amount of money we are paying to do this... Here are my top 3 rules as of tomorrow night.

1.) **** you, buy a car.
2.) **** you, get a job.
3.) **** you, pay me.


----------



## Chrysallis (Mar 24, 2016)

Wow
You really do go above and beyond
Would definitely want you as my driver

I started a little over a month ago
I usually maintain 4.9+ average rating
I dropped down to 4.8 when I got cocky and started driving crazy
I started caring again and still managed to drop every day for 1.5 week down to 4.7

Stopped caring and went up to 4.95
(Lyft rounds up to 5.0 for customer view
So I am a 5 star stunna at the moment! 


Anyway, I have realized I get the best ratings when I stopped caring
I have maintained a 4.9+ rating over the past month
I obviously still get bad reviews now and then just not as many

I still offer music for long rides only 


Another thing I have realized is if they don't give me a 5 star for my driving thru give it to me for my personality

I always try to find ways of having them share a story or bad Lyft/Uber experiences


----------



## timetraveller9 (Apr 13, 2016)

Here in Chicago we can't even see the passenger rating. Why do I have to be rated by someone whose rating you aren't showing me? Also in my opinion if anyone is pressing < 5 they should be required to enter an explanation which gets reviewed manually. Also Customers shouldn't be allowed to change the ratings after they have ended the trip. To me this rating thing is flawed to the core and another lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## thomas1955 (Jan 2, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> I have over 200 completed rides.


Your rating is based on average of the last 500 rides, your rating will gradually stabilize around 4.8 and then start creeping up wards from there. You'll do fine if you don't try too hard. And yes, most of your 4 star rides are such because you probably talk too much. It takes a while, but you will get the feeling when a pax just wants to chill, and nothing you can do about the random 4 star. Don't worry, pax don't look at ratings, they look at car or driver and then decide to take the ride.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

blondieokie said:


> Ok, I am not an over-achiever. I am not perfect. But I put myself in my passenger's shoes every time they ride with me and I think that passengers should do the same in regards to us. When i first joined Uber I read up on all the tips to ensure a 5 star rating. Here is what I do for every rider:
> 1. Offer to put their bags in the back
> 2. Make sure the inside temp is comfortable for them
> 3. If it is a long ride I let them pick music from my 50+ Pandora station selection.
> ...


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

Blondie...you're doing most of the right things a few yet you left off your list always offer them Waters...I carry 4 flavors of gum...snickers,skittles and m&ms. I buy it all from the 99 cents store..it's all tax deductible...get yourself an auxiliary cord. Off error th hem to play there own music..offer phone Chargers I phone, Android...offer things one at a time throughout your ride...more 5 star ratings guaranteed...check mine out in Los Angeles a tough market


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

NASCAR1991 said:


> I and dont have minta...water...charger..nor a help. I dont even have trunk space.
> 4.98


Lyft>Uber

Uber passengers are notorious 4 star raters


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

ND379 said:


> Lyft>Uber
> 
> Uber passengers are notorious 4 star raters


OK nascar...talk is cheap...post it. If you can...


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Rick koch said:


> OK nascar...talk is cheap...post it. If you can...


I am not sure why you are coming at me like this or wtf nascar means or if you even quoted the right person for your reply. Post what? My ratings? With Uber I have a 4.91. With Lyft I have a 4.95.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't do the water or mint deal but all the other stuff got 4.82 every body makes a mistake now and then 9 out a10 is OK


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

ND379 said:


> I am not sure why you are coming at me like this or wtf nascar means or if you even quoted the right person for your reply. Post what? My ratings? With Uber I have a 4.91. With Lyft I have a 4.95.


----------



## Rick koch (Apr 26, 2016)

I was replying to what nascar1991 said.


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Uber got great driver out of 1000 rides heard bad driver stories 5times that's a amazing statistic I think we are all smart enough to stay of the phone while driving heard many cabbies stories that were pretty bad had one tell me the guy pulled off the freeway tell the pax he needed cash for gas


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Been having good days 100 for 10 rides 7 hours I know when I apply myself I do pretty good but I was in a good mood all day I have another job that I can make more money but this is still fun and easy


----------



## ND379 (Mar 29, 2016)

Rick koch said:


> I was replying to what nascar1991 said.


Oh...cause you quoted me...and nascar did post a pic of his rating...


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

tommyboy said:


> Uber got great driver out of 1000 rides heard bad driver stories 5times that's a amazing statistic I think we are all smart enough to stay of the phone while driving heard many cabbies stories that were pretty bad had one tell me the guy pulled off the freeway tell the pax he needed cash for gas


Isn't at least one English Class required in school anymore?


----------



## tommyboy (Mar 10, 2016)

Your right I didn't cross my tees dot my eyes.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

TL;DR - you are pointing out a well known fact in this community. Not everyone understands the star system. 

I don't blame them either. If you are trying to put yourself in their shoes, then realize that they never drove before. 

They could view it the same as a hotel. Was this a 4 star or 5 star hotel. Well it was a Prius and there was no water. 4 star (or less).

Nice car + candy + water + all that other crap that makes it harder for normal people to get 5 stars = 5 stars. Think of it that way. 

And stop being a perfcetionist. You seem like the type of girl that cried at an A minus.


----------



## timetraveller9 (Apr 13, 2016)

No candy, no water, charging cable maybe if your phone is compatible with mine . At these rates I am already doing a great service by providing a clean car, a courteous attitude and a safe ride to their destination.


----------

